# flower pot



## lvstealth (Feb 13, 2018)

This piece is my favorite. https://i.Rule #2/nZ1osNt.png The colors are so vivid! Hard to believe there are woods all those colors! I have found 3 different red colored wood. Redheart, blood wood and padauk. and wow what a great yellow, it was labeled Satin wood. Someone called it yellowheart, and another told me it was something Pau... But a yellow flower by any other name is still a yellow flower. I forgot the name of the base part, it has a sort of irridecent look. 

This has about 40 different pieces, there are people that do thousand piece projects. I'm building up to that!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2018)

Beautiful piece Lisa! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 14, 2018)

Very nicely done. That looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 14, 2018)

Very Nice! It is my favorite now too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 14, 2018)

Stunning .. great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 14, 2018)

Professional work! You definitely found your niche in the woodworking world! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone! i really love it! even the tedious sanding and finishing.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 14, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Feb 14, 2018)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

oh! i just remembered the name of the base part, it is Goncalo Alves (or something like that).


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 14, 2018)

lvstealth said:


> oh! i just remembered the name of the base part, it is Goncalo Alves (or something like that).




Goncalo Alves is called Tigerwood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 14, 2018)

So cool! I think it’s awesome that you’ve found something that intrigues you... your interest shows in the finished product!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lisa, That's sooo cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

hmmm... Tigerwood... not to be confused with Tiger Woods. that is a lot easier to say than Goncalo Alves! and much easier to recall. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2018)

Another winner!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful work Lisa! Very nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Mar 1, 2018)

dont think i disappeared! i am going to the hospital tomorrow and getting my right knee replaced (no... not with wood, although i did ask!)

i will be in the hospital for a couple of days. then recovering at my sisters house for about a month.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 1, 2018)

Hope you recover quickly & completely!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2018)

lvstealth said:


> dont think i disappeared! i am going to the hospital tomorrow and getting my right knee replaced (no... not with wood, although i did ask!)
> 
> i will be in the hospital for a couple of days. then recovering at my sisters house for about a month.



Good luck Lisa, hope it heals quickly. Keep us updated on how you're doing! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2018)

Best wishes and prayers sent your way, glad you have help while you are recovering. Lots of intarsia is good therapy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 1, 2018)

That is really fantastic, thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

